# Angebot Der Woche Shimano Stella 2500 FB & 4000 FB



## Stollenwerk (2. November 2007)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE *
*Gültig von 02.11. bis 09.11.2007*
*SHIMANO STELLA 2500 FB & 4000 FB*
(nur solange Vorrat reicht)











Ein Meisterwerk der Technik! Die STELLA FB vereinigt so viele Superlativen, dass wir hier nur einige nennen möchten: Bremse, wasserdicht und micro fein justierbar, ultraleicht - Gehäuse aus Magnesium - wenig anfällig gegen Korrosion, jede Menge Kugellager. Merkmale: Hypergear, Super Slow Oscillation, Floating Shaft II, Cold Forget Spool, Power Roller, Super Stopper II, Dyna Balance, Biogrip, Aero Warp 



Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom 02.11.2007 bis zum 09.11.2007. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht .Der am 02.11.2007 zur Verfügung stehende Vorrat beträgt je 4 St. der Modelle 2500 FB & 4000 FB


Hier gehts zum Shop


----------

